
The Great Courses on Amazon Video - dsnuh
https://www.amazon.com/Instant-Video/b?benefitId=thegreatcourses&node=2858778011
======
dsnuh
Maybe this is common knowledge, but I recently stumbled across "The Great
Courses" on Amazon Video. There is a free 7 day trial, and the content I have
viewed so far is pretty top notch. I'm not an Amazon shill, and subscriptions
are available via
[https://www.thegreatcourses.com](https://www.thegreatcourses.com), I just
figured this would be the fastest option for many.

So far I have been watching Arthurian Myth and Legend and the other history
classes, and they are excellent. Let me know if you have any recommendations!

------
Kingkungytor
Nice! I love the economic history since the 1400s

~~~
dsnuh
I will have to check that one out! I just finished the first lecture in "Our
Night Sky" for my stepdaughter's science report. Very good content. I really
like that all of these people sound like they lead the local chapter of Toast
Masters.

